# Parks Born Losers close up pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi everyone have had email requests for close up pics , they are now added in my other post titled born losers. All losers were hand brushed, did these years ago.
Thanks again for your interest in my work, much appreciated. 
Buzz


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Those are just beautiful. Did you airbrush? I have those, but mine aren't anywhere close to that level of artistry.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi, they are hand brushed, as mentioned above, thanks for the kind compliments,

Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

LOVE IT...LOVE IT!!! I have a huge collection of pictures I get from all over the net on model kits. I have everything listed by manufacturer for the most part. Also have one called built up collections. You have your own folder in there Buzz....I HAVE YOU ON FILE! Cool stuff once again! Gotta ask....why don't you have all of thes images in your gallery (below your name)?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks DF, cause I am trying to make my own website, with pro pics, thats why.Model on I say..............where is that glue now?

Randy


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

well I am looking forward to that!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Astounding work Buzz! I can't see a way to improve any of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Can we see a picture of the back of them? I remeber the Hitler having a paint roller.

Also, how many of these kits were there?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on all three kits Randy! Excellent attention to detail. MCR; these three are the only ones made. I've read that a Caesar kit was planned but never produced.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks again guys the the great compliments,the paint roller can be seen cleary in the pic,its on his left side, near the brush,

Randy


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

for some reason i cannot see my post that i put on here...so im gonna do it again...

love the hitler one especially...and is it just me or does napoleon bare some resemblance to dean martin...

(sorry if this comes through as a double post)


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> Hi, they are hand brushed, as mentioned above, thanks for the kind compliments,
> 
> Buzz



Duh, I guess I should have read your original post better, but I was anxious to see your work. I do not air brush at all, and now I see how well a hand-brushed item can look. I need to take more time with my kits.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

Great work, I love the paintjob. Done without a an airbrush is amazing.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again guys for the great comments.

Buzz


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

What great looking kits! Man, oh man!! Way impressive!!


Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, you've done it again Buzz ! I kind of wanted these but after seeing yours why embarass myself with lesser work. :thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Niiiice very niiiice.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy must have missed this post and gotta say your a master of the arts of kit building :thumbsup:and these three are Fantastic looking all the way.Now hopefully my three will look just as good as your!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome work Randy! I always enjoy looking at your build-ups! Makes me want to do better with my kits!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

holy chit this is an old thread, very dusty, but thanks for the compliments, btw these are done by hand brushing.

buzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I love those, Buzz! I wish I had a set. 

Does Napoleon remind anyone else of Georgie W.?


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Awesome ARTwork !! that should be in a magazine. Is it ?


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

This is the first time I've seen "the born losers" set. Had to chuckle out loud when I saw them. 
Awesome work on them Buzz. Incredible detail!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have a good one:wave:

Dave


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Also, how many of these kits were there?


Just these three.

Outstanding work as always, Buzz! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Buzz, if I lived in the US, I'd be hounding you for lessons. I'll bet you've inspired more than a few modellers to pick up their skills. Absolutely superb!!!

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I live in Canada
Thanks again for the kind words guys.

buzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

When I get to LA, I turn left then?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Incredible :thumbsup: I also have a set of these cool Born Loser models...but after seeing yours..the only thing missing from mine is firecrackers....now where did I put my matches
Mcdee


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

These three misfits never looked so good! Outstanding work Buzz!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great detail work!! I love these 3 kits. I have all 3 still bagged and ready to build- they are the reissue ones in the white cardboard boxes. Hope I can come close to your work- very nice!!!
Steve


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Someday I will do them again, I got 3 more in bags, I did these 1989 ,there is a lot of room for improvement, as I look at them, I was getting back into modelling at the time, I didnt have an airbrush yet, I keep alot of my early efforts, I sold a few also.
Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy getting Ready to do my Buddy Fidel Castro up soon


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I see this thread got bumped up to the front of the line again. I never get tired of seeing these kits, especially yours Buzz.

Wolfman, I can't wait to see what you do with Castro!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Duck Fink said:


> I see this thread got bumped up to the front of the line again. I never get tired of seeing these kits, especially yours Buzz.
> 
> Wolfman, I can't wait to see what you do with Castro!


Im working on him now(lol)


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Simply beautiful paint work on these; they really reflect the painted box art. Very impressive brush work, I gotta say. These look incredible!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dan have fun with it , lots of cracks to fill though.

Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Dan have fun with it , lots of cracks to fill though.
> 
> Buzz


Finishing up on him now and going to get him ready for paint


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

I have these in the stash somewhere. Very cool paint jobs on all. I'll be refering to them someday.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

These are re-issues from Ram Hobbies, not the 1965 originals.

Randy


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great paint job! I've never seen builds of these before; yours are perfect!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, how timely...
I love the job you did on these reissues, fantastic:thumbsup:
...and I'm glad this old thread got brought back up, I built these reissues about 10 or so years ago and I'm always on the hunt for originals. 
I've got 2 of the originals, Hitler and Napoleon MIB and I'm looking for Fidel Castro still in the box..Might be a long shot but....any chance any of you have one you are willing to sell or trade?
I just posted this yesterday... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4582728#post4582728

I noticed the Original kits plastic is much thicker that the repops (my Napoleon isn't sealed and I compared with the re issues, Hitler is still sealed in cello)
Thanks guys:wave:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

These are very well done!
I know these are hard to come by, but are any of the three more scarce?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hitler and castro are hard to find,original Castro maybe the rarest.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Hitler and castro are hard to find,original Castro maybe the rarest.
> 
> Randy


Figures.....
Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

as a kid ,living in Montreal, I had seen all 3 born losers only once, at Dixie Hardware, I bought Napoleon , the price was higher in Canada, 1.59 USA was 1.00.I could not believe the detailing, 5 days later went back, they were gone.
Randy


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

buzzconroy said:


> as a kid ,living in Montreal, I had seen all 3 born losers only once, at Dixie Hardware, I bought Napoleon , the price was higher in Canada, 1.59 USA was 1.00.I could not believe the detailing, 5 days later went back, they were gone.
> Randy


I never saw them growing up - same with Aurora's William Castle-inspired Frog and Vampire kits. First time I had ever heard of them was probably in Gordy Dutt's book on figure kits...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Buzz we grew up about 100 miles apart, I was in Gatineau (just outside of Ottawa) and remember seeing these in the 'Smoke Shop'...oddly enough that was where I got all my model kits...I still associate the sweet aromatic smell of Pipe and Cigar tobacco with these old kits... My Father wouldn't let me buy the Hitler kit...(different times and mind set)....all he said was, 'There's nothing funny about Hitler'.....even buying Wonder Woman was pretty risqué and raised my mothers' eyebrows a few inches...Here's the strange part...when I bought the guillotine kit, my folks thought it was great:thumbsup: ahh...the Sixties...go figure...
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, my parents drew the line at some monster and Prehistoric Scenes kits, but would let me have all the horrors of WWII: tanks, aircraft, infantry etc.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

My parents didn't care what I built because they knew I was home building something rather than out getting myself into trouble. :lol:


----------

